# G2 1k renegade lifted and radiator Relo



## linkage

picked up my new toy and added a few things.

on the day we met on the showroom. I knew she needed a different look.




So it started.



so she got some black plastics , WB rear rack and snorkels.



then she got a 6' catvos lift, rilla radiator relo, dual black HMF, hmf programmer, some 32's and M20's. 




her 4k viper winch and QSC / STM clutch are on the way.
then she can go on her first ride. She is sitting at 0 miles and 30 mins.
plan changing the radiator relo up a little. I am not a fan of the big face and the writing. Will see how it goes


----------



## Polaris425

SICK :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

A typical Denny build lol should be for sale after riding season lol looks awesome man wouldn't doubt ya on anything you did


----------



## jrpro130

Looks sick :thumbsup: cant wait to see the smile on your face when you get on it! shes my twin but younger lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Niceee love the superduty in back also


----------



## linkage

will sell the superduty! I want a new model !


----------



## lilbigtonka

You just got it too lol....


----------



## linkage

It's been over a year. I wanted to give the 6.7 more time out to see what kind of problems it had.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Awesome ride man.


----------



## bruteforce3

Soo clean


----------



## filthyredneck

Very nice


----------



## JPs300

Came out great man. 


Wish somebody had the 31's in stock somewhere, I think you'd have been happier in the long run.


----------



## jrpro130

Them 32's eat though man....I had em on my brute for a while. Holy hell do they eat. They do have the digging problem, one tire rotation and you're in china, but on his last gade he did extremely well with them


----------



## Musclemckeester

That's one sick bike!


----------



## JPs300

jrpro130 said:


> Them 32's eat though man....I had em on my brute for a while. Holy hell do they eat. They do have the digging problem, one tire rotation and you're in china, but on his last gade he did extremely well with them


 
.....and even with less clutch to put the power down, broke A LOT of stuff with them.....


----------



## linkage

I love 32 backs especially on my last gade! Just wanted to switch to laws for a change- but I am not willing to wait 2-3 months for them to come off back order!!!

JP don't jinx me!!!!!!!!! I have had enough problems just getting the stuff! Lol

But my other gade only broke two things- rear prop which was easily fixed. The rear diff- well it cracked around where the bolts went into brackets, BUT look At the brackets from the older ones at least like my 08 and they only had 4 bolts holding them in. The new ones use all mounting holes on the rear diff dispersing the pressure a lot better. Keep in mind I had the stiffest springs EPI made for it but I know it wasn't a big $1400 clutch but it did not burn belts and spun them 32's in some thick muck.



---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

Thanks for all the compliments though!!:rockn:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

denny always has the badass rides, i like this gade the most its sooo sick.... one day ill step up to a can am


----------



## linkage

Not always- I had a few brutes that were a little rough plus That commander was a POS and a complete waste of money. Maybe I just had a bad one, I don't know, but I wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea forgot u had the commander. Hmmm I was thinking about one too. I thought it would be nice to have bed space two comfortable seats and still capable machine. Guess I shouldn't really think about it too hard lol


----------



## JPs300

I haven't been overly impressed with them myself either. When they put PS & QE on the maverick though........we'll see.


----------



## jrpro130

Well my problem is I have so much fun on the Atv I don't think I could do a side by side :/ 

I do sometimes wish my Rene was an outty but I do love how easy the Rene is to work on and plastics are very easy to take off.


----------



## JPs300

I'm not giving up my outty to get a SxS, just going to add one to the stable at some point. 

As we were talking the other day, I really need to to fix & sell/trade the big honda off. It has done nothing but sit for almost 2 years now, just doesn't suit my needs any more.


----------



## linkage

Commander had some good perks, and I wouldn't mind adding another Sxs to the family especially to just cruise trails(just not a commander).But a renegade 800 for my son will come first and of course I need another toy hauler.


----------



## JPs300

Wait till you see my new MH & new trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's my biggest plan is the enclosed trailer been piecing it together slowly I should have it insulated and hopefully wired up by the end of the month


----------



## jrpro130

Having a nice setup is key man, it makes all the difference in the world!

I would love to have a nice stockish SXS on some laws to play around with! I just love ATV's it's hard to get off the saddle (so to speak), It would be nice having a big cooler and tunes, nice comfortable seat and rock out! Def not the same riding though!


----------



## linkage

I seen pics of the new trailer, not sure about the camper. But knowing its bigger than last, we have to make sure to save three regular spots open for your afternoon or should I say 3am arrivals HAHA. 

I agree set up does make a weekend stay so much more enjoyable. My last two toyhaulers were good for me, but thinking its time to jump into a fifth wheel. Only downfall would be flipping the axles to work with the lift on my truck. But as you all know- I change my mind alot, so we will see what happens. Might just go a cheap bumper pull or do an enclosed conversion.


----------



## JPs300

I'm 66' tip to tail, the new MH is actually 2' shorter than the old, but has a super slide-out. The new trailer is 4' longer box, 1' taller height, plus a 1' longer tongue. 

I took Friday off already, either the rest of the crew will follow suit or they can drive their own *****es out there - lol. Planning to be there Friday AM myself(so maybe 3PM this time instead of AM..........:fing02: ).






















We're still working on getting all the interior done in the trailer. Got the ribbed rubber flooring in from front to rear, bench, cabinets, generator & compressor all in, front half of white vynl walls up. Gotta finish the walls in the back, mount the a/c, lights, & awning. 

Then fresh paint around the bottom(the goldish coor) & new graphix package for the MH, second kit to do the trailer up to match.


----------



## jrpro130

Sweet setup!


----------



## linkage

Jp anytime you mention your enclosed trailer- I can't help but think of the time at okee mudfest where you innocently walked into your trailer not knowing what was going on in there, then quickly exiting! Hahaha. I guess I should have waited to ask to borrow whatever it was ..............but I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## JPs300

linkage said:


> Jp anytime you mention your enclosed trailer- I can't help but think of the time at okee mudfest where you innocently walked into your trailer not knowing what was going on in there, then quickly exiting! Hahaha. I guess I should have waited to ask to borrow whatever it was ..............but I couldn't resist!!!


 
LOL! - Far game is fair game, given the chance you know I would have done the same thing. 

And for note, that same dude knocked a girl up in there swamp cabage weekend a year ago & now has twins. - I threw the door open on him that time & was yelling at him because they left me at camp with "the grenade" earlier in the day......

That trailer is responsible for three kids, the motorhome one........thus new MH & trailer to move that juju!


----------



## Kharris

What brand snorkel kit is that?


----------



## Helifoil

backwoodsboy70 said:


> denny always has the badass rides, i like this gade the most its sooo sick.... one day ill step up to a can am


The new brutes are sick now. I watched my buddy on his 2012 beat a guy on an outie 1000 by a hair on the track. Now the brute was stock and the outie had a power commander and dual muzzys. Both nice machines just saying don't give up on the brute


----------



## Firekev90

Nice ride! love the powerstroke in the background as well!


----------



## linkage

Kharris said:


> What brand snorkel kit is that?


I made the snorkels. They got cut back and shortened a little to fit the radiator relo noticeable in on of the last pictures.




Helifoil said:


> The new brutes are sick now. I watched my buddy on his 2012 beat a guy on an outie 1000 by a hair on the track. Now the brute was stock and the outie had a power commander and dual muzzys. Both nice machines just saying don't give up on the brute


That's interesting to say the least. :33:


----------



## jrpro130

Helifoil said:


> The new brutes are sick now. I watched my buddy on his 2012 beat a guy on an outie 1000 by a hair on the track. Now the brute was stock and the outie had a power commander and dual muzzys. Both nice machines just saying don't give up on the brute


I don't know about you guys but I didn't buy my bike to ride the "track" :flames:

Take'r in the mud!


----------



## JPs300

Helifoil said:


> The new brutes are sick now. I watched my buddy on his 2012 beat a guy on an outie 1000 by a hair on the track. Now the brute was stock and the outie had a power commander and dual muzzys. Both nice machines just saying don't give up on the brute


As we watched this weekend, it's a lot harder to keep the smoke in the belt on a brute..........


lol


----------



## jrpro130

haha thats for sure, I got a good pic of one that smoked it pretty bad


----------



## linkage

Well, she went for her first ride memorial weekend. I have to say I am very impressed with it. Although I dont have no riding to compare it to a stock set up 1000 because the bike had all parts done before its first ride, I am very impressed! The QSC/STM truely is amazing. Thick peanut butter and she spun the 32's like 27's. The dual HMF is abit loud for me being a side exit, so I will likely swap over to a muzzy.

I can compare it to my lifted 800 gade that I had and where I see can am improved on a few engineering designs, I did not notice that much of a power difference IMO. But all in all very happy.. happy happy.


----------



## JPs300

Wouldn't take much to put a set of mandrel 90*s on the HMF's to bring them out the back. 

Bike is definitely a beast though, I said a long time ago that once you finally tried the full clutch set-up you'd never mess with a stocker again, lol.


----------

